# looking for someone to draw me a plan for 09



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

hey i am 14 and cant draw up plans so i am looking for someone to help me draw up one. if u can just pm or email me at [email protected]
thanks hoffie08


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you have a specific format or software that you want to use? I may be down to help just for fun as long as you don't put aggressive time constraints on me.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

i dont have any. what would i need.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

are you just doing your garage? the first thing anybody would need to help you would be the outside deminsions of the area you are going to haunt, including the ceiling height if you are indoors.


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree with bradbaum. We need dimensions and at least some general idea of what you hope to accomplish. Can you give us some idea of the props you have, props you intend to have, actors/animatronics, etc?


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

ok i have it this next year at my aunts i think cuz she has a woods and a lot more space to park and stuff like that. i am doing a 40 by 80 haunt and a 30 by 40 kids maze and a haunted woods that takes 5 mins. other then that i do not know.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hoffie - you need to list the ideas that you have already. I know that you have a very aggressive prop list that you want to build this next year. That kind of information is important if you're asking someone to design a haunt for you (for little to NO money).

40x80 haunt with ? rooms. What room themes do you have in mind? Will you have actors and if so how many?

30x40 kids maze. Do you want a maze with no props? What materials are you wanting to use? What materials can you afford?


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

o ok
if u think that u can draw one for me email me at [email protected] and i can go into it more.
thanks hoffie


----------

